# Jeanneau 37, Great Lakes to the Caribbean?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have sailed on great lakes for several years and have chartered in Caribbean several times. We currently own a Jeanneau 37 and have been very happy with the boat for short cruises in Lake Michigan but we''re considering an extended cruise down to the Caribbean. Can she will handle the Gulf Stream and Atlantic? Should I beef up any of the standard gear? Or forget it and start looking for another boat?

BTW, I''ve read the ongoing debate between jeff_h and JHodor. I think I understand the issues they''ve discussed with stringer design. I''m happy with her structure but I haven''t sailed her several hundred miles offshore in 50kts winds and 30'' swells...


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

In the last number of the French magazine "Voiles et Voiliers"(1/2005) there is a 15 page article about the modifications that are needed to adapt a boat like yours to the kind of travel you want to do.
It is possible even if a boat designed for that specific use is a better option ( more safety and comfort) but they cost almost twice.

If you can read French, get that magazine.

Paulo


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t need to read french to tell that this is going to be expensive... Lots of arrows pointing to expensive parts of the boat 

http://www.voilesetvoiliers.com/uploads/photos/20041228/P128D215G.jpg


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Probably not as much as you think.

I''ll make a translation of the photo subtitles, beginning by the solar panels and turning clockwise.

1- Directional solar Panels.

2- Better isolation for the refrigerator. Refrigerator with an eutectique plaque (water refrigerated).

3- Device to prevent a crash boom.

4- Spinnaker pole mounted on the mast (preferably carbon).

5- The connection between the mast and the boom should be strengthened.

6- Zenithal hatches with sun covers.

7- A better genoa (Radial and stronger).

8- More space to store cloths.

9- Inox protection of the bow.

10- Removable jib stay.

11- Better ventilation of closed spaces like the head with solar ventilators.

12- Better ventilation - Dorades.

13- Traditional system that permits you to transform the settee in a true sea berth.

14- Watermaker under the settee.

15- Installation of a battery monitor.

16- More batteries.

17- Bigger alternator.

18- Transformation of one of the cabins in a food storage space.

19- Performance propeller (retaining the fixed one as spare).

20- Liferaft in the transom.

21- Wind Generator.

Probably the costlier modification is the one in the refrigerator system ($5000).
It is very important because energy is one of the main problems (aggravated because the boat can not carry big tanks) and the refrigerator is, by far, the biggest energy consumer. With the proposed alterations you need less than 50% of power.

About costs, in that article they give some examples with prices of standard boats (new) and the price needed to equip the boat to the article specs. One of the Standard boat costs 144 300 euros (Bavaria 42), the "Grand croisiére" boat (Bavaria 42) costs 216 406 euros, that is more 50%.

The decision to sell versus modifications will (in my opinion) depend of the optional equipment that you have already in your boat 

Paulo


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...I''d agree that she isn''t the ideal boat for extended cruising, there certainly are lots like her down in the caribbean and they all got there somehow! 
I''d suggest that she is well suited to short coastal passages and ICW work and can easily cross the stream to the Bahamas. From there you can follow the "thornless path" down to the Carib with nothing more than overnight passages in settled weather if you have patience and no timetable. (see Bruce Van Sant''s guide for specifics).
Of course you''ll want to equip the boat for extended live-aboard life but I wouldn''t put a lot into trying to "beef her up". For me, the essentials for long term live aboard are:
1. An oversized anchor and all chain rode on a windlass. (backup hook and rode required as well.)
2. A reliable electrical system capable of charging an expanded battery bank...generator or wind generator/solar 
3. SSB/Weather Fax system for Carib...not necessary for East Coast or Bahamas.
4.Appropriate safety equipment..EPIRB,Raft,Sling,Jacklines etc.,Rig cutter
5.Complete set of engine spares,pump spares and hose spares.

There''s lots more to it, but those are the essentials from my perspective and your Jenneau is certainly capable of handling this type of fit out. 
Good luck...BigGB


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Clean up in aisle 7!

(What gets me is that people actually take tiem to do this!)


----------

